# Problemas sobre un reproductor de CD LG modelo FFH-5500



## yisnier (May 3, 2006)

Saludos Colegas:
Antes que todo muchísimas gracias por su atención. Estoy iniciándome como reparador de equipos electrodoméstico y no tengo mucha información sobre los equipos que deseo reparar y mucho menos experiencia. Me gustaría comentarles los síntomas que presenta un reproductor de CD LG FFH-5500 que estoy intentando reparar para que ustedes me colaboren si no les causa muchas molestias con su basta experiencia en este tema. Este equipo cuando se conecta a la alimentación AC y presionamos el botón de POWER, en ocasiones no enciende, y cuando enciende lo hace en modo de RADIO y no se puede pasar a otro modo de trabajo como el de CD o TAPE, aunque se presione los botones correspondientes a estos modos; la bandeja tampoco se puede abrir, aunque se presione el botón OPEN/CLOSE; y además ningún otro botón funciona excepto el control de volumen que si funciona, pero como les digo solo se escucha la Radio cuando el equipo logra encender. 

Sin mas, me despido con los brazos abiertos para recibir cualquier sugerencia que ustedes amablemente me puedan ofrecer, la cual  será muy bien recibida como yo desearía que usted recibieran mis más sinceros agradecimientos.

Muchas gracias nuevamente por su atención.


----------



## Ismael Moreno (Dic 9, 2022)

Amigo a mí me pasó igual,la razón del problema era el botón de Surround , tube que reemplazarlo y revisar todos los de esa vía


----------



## dantonio (Dic 9, 2022)

Subo el diagrama circuital de ese aparato, por si tal vez llegas  a necesitarlo.


----------

